# Tradimento fisico e/o psicologico: reali differenze



## Old Airforever (20 Aprile 2009)

Sucuramente, tra i tanti argomenti se ne sarà già parlato e discusso ma, leggendo poco fa un 3d qui presente mi permetto di trattare (o trattare nuovamente) quest'argomento senza mandare OT altri post.
La penso così: ogni tradimento (anche quello d'una tr....ta e via) si divide sia in fisico ma soprattutto psicologico. Se sto con una persona e mi concedo ad un'altra, anche solo per sesso, senza amore, questa scelta deriva pur sempre dalla psiche ovvero, la mia mente ha dato spazio a ciò che in realtà non dovrebbe esserci...per un minuto, per un'ora, per un giorno, per un mese, per un anno che sia.
Perchè, quindi, fare poi così tante distinzioni, come se il tradimento fisico non partisse prima dalla mente?
Air


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sucuramente, tra i tanti argomenti se ne sarà già parlato e discusso ma, leggendo poco fa un 3d qui presente mi permetto di trattare (o trattare nuovamente) quest'argomento senza mandare OT altri post.
> La penso così: ogni tradimento (anche quello d'una tr....ta e via) si divide sia in fisico ma soprattutto psicologico. Se sto con una persona e mi concedo ad un'altra, anche solo per sesso, senza amore, questa scelta deriva pur sempre dalla psiche ovvero, la mia mente ha dato spazio a ciò che in realtà non dovrebbe esserci...per un minuto, per un'ora, per un giorno, per un mese, per un anno che sia.
> Perchè, quindi, fare poi così tante distinzioni, come se il tradimento fisico non partisse prima dalla mente?
> Air


E' che la tr....ta e via di solito lascia molti meno strascichi...e quindi la mente la può rimuovere molto più facilmente che se invece coinvolga altro oltre al sesso.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La mente non è sempre così razionale come si vorrebbe...


----------



## Grande82 (20 Aprile 2009)

Caro Air, penso che per tradimento psicologico si intenda che si cerca un contatto mentale con l'amante, ci si confida, si trova un supporto emotivo... 
Per capire meglio potrei esemplificare dicendo che chi paga una prostituta in generale tradisce in modo esclusivamente fisico (anche se la decisione è razionale), chi ha un'amante per mesi/anni insevitabilmente ricade in un livello di confidenze che fanno di quel tradimento fisico anche un tradimento mentale, psicologico ed emotivo.


----------



## Old Airforever (20 Aprile 2009)

Ok, concordo, però il tradito si ritrova sempre ad avere a che fare con partner che, vuoi per un minuto, vuoi per anni ha avuto la mente per qualcun'altro/a. Quindi, il traditore ha deciso, in qualunque caso e quindi ha pensato (vorrei dire premeditato ma è eccesso come termine) il tradimento. Quindi, per il traditore, da quel che dite, ci può essere diversità. Ma per il tradito? Difficile far capire a quest'ultimo che è stato fatto 'solo' per fisicità.
Air


----------



## Verena67 (20 Aprile 2009)

Dipende da tante variabili...es. ho un'amica che occasionalmente (2 vv. l'anno) vede (per un breve...amplesso) un ex della primissima giovinezza (no, non è il mio caso!), poi non si sentono mai salvo qualche sporadico sms, una volta al mese.

E' sicuramente un tradimento meno pesante di amicizie affettuose e prolungate dove ogni giorno si va a prendere il caffé o a pausa pranzo insieme, scambiandosi confidenze anche sui rispettivi matrimoni...no?


----------



## Old oscar (20 Aprile 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sucuramente, tra i tanti argomenti se ne sarà già parlato e discusso ma, leggendo poco fa un 3d qui presente mi permetto di trattare (o trattare nuovamente) quest'argomento senza mandare OT altri post.
> La penso così: ogni tradimento (anche quello d'una tr....ta e via) si divide sia in fisico ma soprattutto psicologico. Se sto con una persona e mi concedo ad un'altra, anche solo per sesso, senza amore, questa scelta deriva pur sempre dalla psiche ovvero, la mia mente ha dato spazio a ciò che in realtà non dovrebbe esserci...per un minuto, per un'ora, per un giorno, per un mese, per un anno che sia.
> Perchè, quindi, fare poi così tante distinzioni, come se il tradimento fisico non partisse prima dalla mente?
> Air


il tradimento si divide sia in fisico che psicologico, certo, ma esiste anche il solo tradimento psicologico:

il tradimento SOLO psicologico ha la stessa valenza di quello fisico.
Se ho il desideri di tradire ( anche solo per sesso ) e faccio fantasie su un reale possibile amante ho  già tradito anche se non si arrivo  alle vie di fatto.

Dire che non è così, che se si fanno " solo " fantasie a occhi aperti ma ci si trattiene mi sembra una scusante, è un po' un raccontarsela.

Il tradimento prima di tutto psicologico e solo in un secondo tempo ANCHE fisico.


----------



## Old oscar (20 Aprile 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ok, concordo, però il tradito si ritrova sempre ad avere a che fare con partner che, vuoi per un minuto, vuoi per anni ha avuto la mente per qualcun'altro/a. Quindi, il traditore ha deciso, in qualunque caso e quindi ha pensato (vorrei dire premeditato ma è eccesso come termine) il tradimento. Quindi, per il traditore, da quel che dite, ci può essere diversità. Ma per il tradito? Difficile far capire a quest'ultimo che è stato fatto 'solo' per fisicità.
> Air


anche per il tradito mi sembra una scusante dire 

" beh, mia moglie/marito ha solamnte desiderato di tradirmi, ha solamente fatto dei pensieri, ma non l'ha fatto in pratica ".

E' logico che da un punto di vista culturale la scusante è più che buona ma è pur sempre una scusante, un raccontarsela dicendosi " bene, non sono andati a letto insieme, ok, va tutto bene "


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> il tradimento si divide sia in fisico che psicologico, certo, ma esiste anche il solo tradimento psicologico:
> 
> il tradimento SOLO psicologico ha la stessa valenza di quello fisico.
> Se ho il desideri di tradire ( anche solo per sesso ) e faccio fantasie su un reale possibile amante ho già tradito anche se non si arrivo alle vie di fatto.
> ...





oscar ha detto:


> anche per il tradito mi sembra una scusante dire
> 
> " beh, mia moglie/marito ha solamnte desiderato di tradirmi, ha solamente fatto dei pensieri, ma non l'ha fatto in pratica ".
> 
> E' logico che da un punto di vista culturale la scusante è più che buona ma è pur sempre una scusante, un raccontarsela dicendosi " bene, non sono andati a letto insieme, ok, va tutto bene "


Tutta teoria...
In pratica se si ha una relazione solo fantasticata ..l'aspetto fisico manca terribilmente e si sa bene che se ci fosse cambierebbe tutto.
Ed è così anche da parte del tradito ...può infastidire un'intesa psicologica, ma equivale a poco più di un'amicizia e le fantasie ...sono fantasie ognuno ha le proprie. Ma se c'è anche l'aspetto fisico *è* un tradimento senza stare a fare sofismi.


----------



## Old amarax (20 Aprile 2009)

Il tradimento psicologico inteso come innamoramento fa male al compagno comunque, ma non è un tradimento vero . Il tradimento è nascondere,dire bugie...tr...are con un altro. Che poi è venire meno ad una promessa d'amore eterno ma oggi credo non ci siano più illusioni che possa esistere.


----------



## Old oscar (20 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutta teoria...
> In pratica se si ha una relazione solo fantasticata ..l'aspetto fisico manca terribilmente e si sa bene che se ci fosse cambierebbe tutto.
> Ed è così anche da parte del tradito ...può infastidire un'intesa psicologica, ma equivale a poco più di un'amicizia e le fantasie ...sono fantasie ognuno ha le proprie. Ma se c'è anche l'aspetto fisico *è* un tradimento senza stare a fare sofismi.


non si sta parlando di " intesa psicologica " ma di desideri e fantasie sessuali, dire che " ognuno ha le proprie " mi sembra un po' volersela raccontare. 

mi sembra che risolvi la cosa in maniera un po' semplicistica, ma rispetto il tuo sentire.


----------



## Old sperella (20 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Dipende da tante variabili...es. ho un'amica che occasionalmente (2 vv. l'anno) vede (per un breve...amplesso) un ex della primissima giovinezza (no, non è il mio caso!), poi non si sentono mai salvo qualche sporadico sms, una volta al mese.
> 
> E' sicuramente un tradimento meno pesante di amicizie affettuose e prolungate dove ogni giorno si va a prendere il caffé o a pausa pranzo insieme, scambiandosi confidenze anche sui rispettivi matrimoni...no?


non saprei . E' comunque un' abitudine , un vizio . A che pro poi ? Fintanto che capita lo scivolone si possono comprendere i motivi . Idem se capita una sbandata . Ma così ?


----------



## Old oscar (20 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Il tradimento psicologico inteso come innamoramento fa male al compagno comunque, ma non è un tradimento vero . Il tradimento è nascondere,dire bugie...tr...are con un altro. Che poi è venire meno ad una promessa d'amore eterno ma oggi credo non ci siano più illusioni che possa esistere.


anche nascondere i propri desideri tipo " io con quella/o ci andrei a letto "

il trom...re è solo il metterle in pratica quello che  nella mente si è già fatto eccome. 
Se si desidera profondamente di andare a letto con un altro/a e lo si nasconde al proprio coniuge è già tradimento. Il dire o pensare che non lo sia mi sembra un po' un raccontarsela.


----------



## Old sperella (20 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> anche nascondere i propri desideri tipo " io con quella/o ci andrei a letto "
> 
> il trom...re è solo il metterle in pratica quello che  nella mente si è già fatto eccome.
> Se si desidera profondamente di andare a letto con un altro/a e lo si nasconde al proprio coniuge è già tradimento. Il dire o pensare che non lo sia mi sembra un po' un raccontarsela.


sì vabbè ci mancano solo i  processi ai pensieri e alle intenzioni e amen


----------



## Old oscar (20 Aprile 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sì vabbè ci mancano solo i  processi ai pensieri e alle intenzioni e amen


beh, che problema c'è ? basta dirlo al proprio partner, è semplice, gli si dice 
( seriamente, non scherzando come se fosse una battutina )

" sai, è da un po' di tempo che mi immagino di fare l'amore con il/la tuo/a più caro/o amico/a, ogni volta che viene a casa nostra mi immagino con lui nel letto "

ma penso che questa " confessione " si faccia di rado

questo è tradimento psicologico, non sono pensieri. 
il tradimento psicologico, per come la vedo io è ANCHE desiderare di fare l'amore con altri non solamente  avere un'intesa sentimentale che va oltre l'amicizia.

O si guardano le cose nella loro totalità e complessità o non si guardano per nulla. Il guardare di una cosa solo l'aspetto che ci fa comodo ( cercando scusanti per quello che ci si vuole permettere di fare ) non mi sembra una cosa logica.


----------



## Old amarax (20 Aprile 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sì vabbè ci mancano solo i  processi ai pensieri e alle intenzioni e amen


Sono una traditrice...mi piace George Clooney


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

Sarebbe come dire che pensare di rubare sia lo stesso che rubare.
Vedo un bel vestito in vetrina ma non ho i soldi. Lo desidero, mi piace tanto ma non me lo posso fare. allora?
Tanto, per come come siam fatti, la fantasia passa presto..


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> il tradimento SOLO psicologico ha la stessa valenza di quello fisico.
> Se ho il desideri di tradire ( anche solo per sesso ) e faccio fantasie su un reale possibile amante ho già tradito anche se non si arrivo alle vie di fatto.


Se ho desiderio di tradire ma NON lo faccio non è tradimento. E' insoddisfazione, noia, ma non tradimento. Certo è un disagio che andrebbe condiviso col proprio partner, soprattutto se continua.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Sarebbe come dire che pensare di rubare sia lo stesso che rubare.
> Vedo un bel vestito in vetrina ma non ho i soldi. Lo desidero, mi piace tanto ma non me lo posso fare. allora?
> Tanto, per come come siam fatti, la fantasia passa presto..



Quoto la racchietta.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Se ho desiderio di tradire ma NON lo faccio non è tradimento. *E' insoddisfazione, noia, ma non tradimento*. Certo è un disagio che andrebbe condiviso col proprio partner, soprattutto se continua.



Ma anche no, gli esseri umani desiderano punto. Il desiderio non nasce dall'insoddisfazione o dalla noia.
Pensare che il proprio partner non abbia mai desiderato di fare sesso con un altro/a e' utopia...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma anche no, gli esseri umani desiderano punto. Il desiderio non nasce dall'insoddisfazione o dalla noia.
> Pensare che il proprio partner non abbia mai desiderato di fare sesso con un altro/a e' utopia...


ma poi che parlarne e parlarne!!
tutto stà sincerità e raccontare ogni più intima fantasia e desiderio al partner per me è una grande cazzata.
Ti passa e gliel'hai raccontata. A che è servito oltre a farlo stare male?
se continua e diventa un'ossessione ok parlarne, se no non ha senso.
Ma anche per mantenere un po' di mistero, d privacy. A me tutto sto raccontarsi e aprirsi pare deleterio e noioso.


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Sono una traditrice...mi piace George Clooney


se hai immaginato di essere a letto con lui ( che sia George o un tuo collega di lavoro o un tuo conoscente ). Se hai immaginato le sue mani su di te ( e non solo le mani ). Se ti capita di pensarci mentre fai l'amore con il tuo compagno.
beh, questo è tradimento psicologico a tutti gli effetti, anche se non hai " consumato " fisicamente, lo hai già fatto mentalmene. ( infatto lo chiamo " tradimento psicologico " ). 
Se poi vogliamo dare a questo tipo di tradimento una minor gravità rispetto a quello fisico, ok, ma sempre di tradimento si tratta.
Hai tradito il tuo compagno, il suo amore, la fiducia che ripone in te, il fatto che lui pensa di essere il " tuo amore " in esclusiva etc. etc.

Dire che sono solo fantasie e le fantasie sono lecite mi sembra un " raccontarsela " per giustificarne il fatto.

E se George Clooney ti telefonasse e ti desse un appuntamento ? se ti dicesse che ti gli piaci ?come pensi che andrebbe a finire ? 

resisteresti ?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma poi che parlarne e parlarne!!
> tutto stà sincerità e raccontare ogni più intima fantasia e desiderio al partner per me è una grande cazzata.
> Ti passa e gliel'hai raccontata. A che è servito oltre a farlo stare male?
> se continua e diventa un'ossessione ok parlarne, se no non ha senso.
> Ma anche per mantenere un po' di mistero, d privacy. A me tutto sto raccontarsi e aprirsi pare deleterio e noioso.



Pure a me... lo trovo proprio inutile e dannoso.
Infondo e' il partner mica mio fratello


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma anche no, gli esseri umani desiderano punto. Il desiderio non nasce dall'insoddisfazione o dalla noia.
> *Pensare che il proprio partner non abbia mai desiderato di fare sesso con un altro/a e' utopia... *


Perché un'utopia?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

Qui si sfiora la Sciencefiction


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Qui si sfiora la Sciencefiction


blog, l'osceno del villaggio


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Perché un'utopia?


Magari perche' gli esseri umani sono liberi di desiderare... o credi che nei pensieri erotici del tuo partner (come nei tuoi) ci sarai sempre e solo tu (lui)? Ma dai...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> blog, l'osceno del villaggio


Drinn...Drinnn..._Pronto?_ Hello Ama it's me George...


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Magari perche' gli esseri umani sono liberi di desiderare... o credi che nei pensieri erotici del tuo partner (come nei tuoi) ci sarai sempre e solo tu (lui)? Ma dai...


Vorrei sì, sarò ingenua...

ps nei miei sì, se sono soddisfatta non c'è nessun altro.


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

beh, avevi voglia di farti una cosa solo per sesso, sei andato, ti sei fatta la tua avventura di sesso. Ora la voglia ti è passata ( fino alla prossima volta :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




A che servirebbe raccontargliela ? a farla star male ? 

è meglio mantenere un po' di privacy, un po' di mistero.

a me tutto sto aprirsi e raccontare mi pare deleterio e noioso.

In fondo e' il partner ,mica mio fratello


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> beh, avevi voglia di farti una cosa solo per sesso, sei andato, ti sei fatta la tua avventura di sesso. Ora la voglia ti è passata ( fino alla prossima volta :condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oscar però queste cose bisognerebbe metterle in chiaro PRIMA.


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vorrei sì, sarò ingenua...
> 
> ps nei miei sì, se sono soddisfatta non c'è nessun altro.


anche io vorrei, ma la realtà naturale non è così.


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> anche io vorrei, ma la realtà naturale non è così.


Oscar scusa se ribadisco ma perché non dirlo allora? Cara ti amo tanto, però ogni tanto, sai...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> *beh, avevi voglia di farti una cosa solo per sesso, sei andato, ti sei fatta la tua avventura di sesso*. Ora la voglia ti è passata ( fino alla prossima volta :condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sai leggere? si sta  parlando di desiderare non di fare


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Oscar però queste cose bisognerebbe metterle in chiaro PRIMA.


 
anche il tradimento psicologico ( che per me ha la stessa valenza di quello fisico ) bisognerebbe metterlo in chiaro PRIMA, ma così facendo nessuno si sposerebbe più.

forse fra 2 o 3 cento anni si metteranno le cose in chiaro PRIMA, adesso, nei tempi in cuo viviamo, non è possibile, meglio tacere, almeno, questo è quello che fanno tutti


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

il tradimento psicologico ( immaginarmi a letto con un altro )e quello fisico hanno la stessa valenza, pensare e dire che non è così è raccontarsela.


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> anche il tradimento psicologico ( che per me ha la stessa valenza di quello fisico ) bisognerebbe metterlo in chiaro PRIMA, *ma così facendo nessuno si sposerebbe più.*
> 
> forse fra 2 o 3 cento anni si metteranno le cose in chiaro PRIMA, adesso, nei tempi in cuo viviamo, non è possibile, meglio tacere, almeno, questo è quello che fanno tutti


Perché?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> il tradimento psicologico ( immaginarmi a letto con un altro )e quello fisico hanno la stessa valenza, pensare e dire che non è così è raccontarsela.


Ok, Oscar.
Assolto anche stavolta. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Puoi continuare!!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> il tradimento psicologico ( immaginarmi a letto con un altro )e quello fisico hanno la stessa valenza, pensare e dire che non è così è raccontarsela.


Ma quando mai... quindi se tu pensi di rubare qualcosa devi finire in galera?


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> beh, che problema c'è ? basta dirlo al proprio partner, è semplice, gli si dice
> ( seriamente, non scherzando come se fosse una battutina )
> 
> " sai, è da un po' di tempo che mi immagino di fare l'amore con il/la tuo/a più caro/o amico/a, ogni volta che viene a casa nostra mi immagino con lui nel letto "
> ...


 Non esiste tradimento psicologico. I pensieri vanno e vengono, non sono sotto il nostro completo dominio. Le azioni (quasi sempre) si.


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> *il tradimento psicologico ( immaginarmi a letto con un altro )e quello fisico hanno la stessa valenza*, pensare e dire che non è così è raccontarsela.


 Sei tu che te la racconti. Se vuoi viaggiare nel regno della fantasia, portando al tuo livello chi non tradisce, continua pure


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vorrei sì, sarò ingenua...
> 
> ps nei miei sì, se sono soddisfatta non c'è nessun altro.



Non e' ingenuita'...Il tuo problema e' che poche idee in testa e sono pure confuse!

Sei per la coppia aperta pero' non accetti che il tuo partner possa pensare di far sesso con un'altra o guardare le altre donne per strada...la confusione di base mi pare evidente


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

*Oh perozzetto*



Asudem ha detto:


> Ok, Oscar.
> Assolto anche stavolta.
> 
> 
> ...





moltimodi ha detto:


> Sei tu che te la racconti. Se vuoi viaggiare nel regno della fantasia, portando al tuo livello chi non tradisce, *continua pure*


una faza una raza


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' ingenuita'...Il tuo problema e' che poche idee in testa e sono pure confuse!
> 
> Sei per la coppia aperta pero' non accetti che il tuo partner possa pensare di far sesso con un'altra o guardare le altre donne per strada...la confusione di base mi pare evidente


La coppia aperta deve partire dall'inizio... se arriva strada facendo altro che confusione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  . Io prima e le altre contorno, se proprio ci devono essere, e ovviamente libertà reciproca. Il fastidio relativo al guardare le altre non è gelosia ma rispetto per la persona che sta con te in quel momento...


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> una faza una raza


eh si  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma io dico... ok, non ce la fai a mantenere la parola data, non riesci ad essere sincero, non riesci a tenere l'uccello al suo posto... no problem, accettati. Miliardi di uomini da quando esiste il mondo, hanno fatto la stessa cosa.
Ma perchè vorresti convincerci che chi riesce a fare queste cose, è come te?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La coppia aperta deve partire dall'inizio... *se arriva strada facendo altro che confusione *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si se cammini a ritroso arrivi all'uomo delle caverne.

Non scomodare il rispetto per una sbirciatina


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si se cammini a ritroso arrivi all'uomo delle caverne.
> 
> Non scomodare il rispetto per una sbirciatina


A me infastidisce.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> A me infastidisce.


Ti infastidisci per una sbirciata ma sapere che si tromba altre va bene?

Sapendo una cosa simile e fare il ragionamento che fai tu "quando e' con me ci sono solo io" e' ipocrita


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti infastidisci per una sbirciata ma sapere che si tromba altre va bene?
> 
> Sapendo una cosa simile e fare il ragionamento che fai tu "quando e' con me ci sono solo io" e' ipocrita


Se me lo dice prima potrebbe andare bene. Non lo facesse sarebbe meglio, ovvio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . Sarà pure ipocrita ma non mi sembra un grande sacrificio...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> eh si
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè vuole l'assoluzione


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> eh si
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo penso anche io...inutile cercare scuse che giustifichino il tradimento al di fuori di se stessi


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

*Però*

su una cosa con Oscar sono d'accordo, c'è chi cerca l'emozione fisica e chi l'emozione mentale... Basterebbe trovare un equilibrio tra i reciproci bisogni, credo.


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

*sui ceci!*



Asudem ha detto:


> perchè vuole l'assoluzione


 Dici? No, non credo... vorrebbe che non ce ne fosse bisogno, perchè tutti quanti sono peccatori.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dici? No, non credo... vorrebbe che non ce ne fosse bisogno, perchè tutti quanti sono peccatori.



Esatto anche col pensiero!

Era Spok che trombava una volta all'anno col pensiero?


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> su una cosa con Oscar sono d'accordo, *c'è chi cerca l'emozione fisica e chi l'emozione mentale...* Basterebbe trovare un equilibrio tra i reciproci bisogni, credo.


mah, secondo me vanno cercate entrambe... ma senza prendere per il culo il prossimo.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Esatto anche col pensiero!
> 
> Era Spok che trombava una volta all'anno col pensiero?


conoscevo un genovese simpatico ma brutto come il chiulo che diceva che ingravidava con lo sguardo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








non faceva nè fatica nè tradimento... bastava le guardasse


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

*spaghetti western...*



Asudem ha detto:


> conoscevo un genovese simpatico ma brutto come il chiulo che diceva che ingravidava con lo sguardo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo chiamavano Spirito Santo!


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ok, concordo, però il tradito si ritrova sempre ad avere a che fare con partner che, vuoi per un minuto, vuoi per anni ha avuto la mente per qualcun'altro/a. Quindi, il traditore ha deciso, in qualunque caso e quindi ha pensato (vorrei dire premeditato ma è eccesso come termine) il tradimento. Quindi, per il traditore, da quel che dite, ci può essere diversità. Ma per il tradito? Difficile far capire a quest'ultimo che è stato fatto 'solo' per fisicità.
> Air


 su questo concordo!! La decisione è consapevole, razionale e mentale!!!
Ma la differenza per il tradito non è lì!
Se fossi tradita in ogni caso attribuirei piena responsabilità al traditore, ma se fosse una cosa da 'botta e via' mi sentirei tradita solo NEL corpo, se fossi tradita per mesi/anni in una relazione mi sentirei tradita ANCHE come compagna, confidente, colei con cui ridere o pranzare o far cose... 
E', io penso, una ferita molto più profonda.... 
SI distrugge un'intimità non solo dei corpi, ma anche delle anime....


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non esiste tradimento psicologico. *I pensieri vanno e vengono, non sono sotto il nostro completo dominio. Le azioni (quasi sempre) si*.


 ecco, cercavo le parole.

E tradimento psicologico non è una fantasia!! E' una condivisione della psiche, e quindi un'intimità psicologica, con un altro/a!


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sei tu che te la racconti. Se vuoi viaggiare nel regno della fantasia, portando al tuo livello chi non tradisce, continua pure


suvvia, non vediamola sempre come una cosa personale
( sei una persona intelligente, lo so, parliamone senza andare sul personale , siamo qui per parlare, non per cercare di convincere convincersi o duellare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )

io non me la racconto. So chi sono, come sono, cosa faccio e perchè.

non voglio portare nessuno in nessun posto. 
Guardo la cosa " tradimento " nella sua totalità, in maniera logica.

i pensieri vanno e vengono ok, ma il desiderio no, specialmente se è persistente.


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quando mai... quindi se tu pensi di rubare qualcosa devi finire in galera?


il paragone no è pertinente, non so se riesci a capirne la differenza, non so se riesco a spiegarmi ( probabilmente la seconda ipotesi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> suvvia, non vediamola sempre come una cosa personale
> ( sei una persona intelligente, lo so, parliamone senza andare sul personale , siamo qui per parlare, non per cercare di convincere convincersi o duellare
> 
> 
> ...


ma non è personale... 
Sostenere come fai tu che compiere un'azione o solo pensarla è la stessa cosa, per me è raccontarsela... a meno che uno non sia folle, e tu non lo sei.
Il desiderio va e viene come i pensieri... poi tu puoi decidere di tradurlo in azione, oppure astenertene.


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> su questo concordo!! La decisione è consapevole, razionale e mentale!!!
> Ma la differenza per il tradito non è lì!
> Se fossi tradita in ogni caso attribuirei piena responsabilità al traditore, ma se fosse una cosa da 'botta e via' mi sentirei tradita solo NEL corpo, se fossi tradita per mesi/anni in una relazione mi sentirei tradita ANCHE come compagna, confidente, colei con cui ridere o pranzare o far cose...
> E', io penso, una ferita molto più profonda....
> SI distrugge un'intimità non solo dei corpi, ma anche delle anime....


farei una leggera differenza ( tanto per intenderci sulla terminologia ) 
fra tradimento di corpo
tradimento di anima
tradimento psicologico

una botta  e via potrebbe essere :Corpo+psicologico
una relazione di mesi/anni :corpo/anima ( se c'è sentimento )
una relazione di mesi/anni :corpo/psicologico ( se c'è *non *sentimento )

una relazione platonica :   anima/psicologico
una fantasia sessuale ( limitata o protratta nel tempo ) : psicologico

( azz, la cosa si incasina, fermiamoci quì   

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) 

ora sta a noi, al nostro " sentire " dire quale di questi è più o meno grave, quale di questi ci fa star male, quale di questi neppure lo riteniamo un tradimeno. 

ritengo però  che la valutazione di questa  cosa sia molto individuale e personale


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma non è personale...
> Sostenere come fai tu che compiere un'azione o solo pensarla è la stessa cosa, per me è raccontarsela... a meno che uno non sia folle, e tu non lo sei.
> Il desiderio va e viene come i pensieri... poi tu puoi decidere di tradurlo in azione, oppure astenertene.


non è la stessa cosa ma produce lo stesso effetto, ossia " il tradimento "

anche le azioni vanno e vengono. Vado, ci si incontra in un Motel,si fa cosa si deve fare e, dopo una doccia, si torna a casa candidi.

Ma tu m'insegni che, se il corpo dimentica l'azione, la mente non dimentica e dopo il Motel ci si potrà sentire sporchi traditori per molto tempo ancora. 
Quindi la mente non è così staccata dal corpo. 
Il corpo si " pulisce " molto più facilmente. Quello che rimane sporco è la mente. E quindi è la mente l'elemento più importante. 
Se la mente è l'elemento più importante, anche il tradimento " solo " mentale ( psicologico ) lo è. 

Mi sembra un ragionamento logico. Se lo si vuol fare. A non tenerne conto e non prenderlo in considerazione mi sembra di vedere la cosa in maniera superficiale.


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> farei una leggera differenza ( tanto per intenderci sulla terminologia )
> fra tradimento di corpo
> tradimento di anima
> tradimento psicologico
> ...








  potresti scriverci su un trattato..................













anzi, perchè non inizi subito?


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> *non è la stessa cosa ma produce lo stesso effetto, ossia " il tradimento "*
> 
> anche le azioni vanno e vengono. Vado, ci si incontra in un Motel,si fa cosa si deve fare e, dopo una doccia, si torna a casa candidi.
> 
> ...


 è la tua opinione.
Gli altri non al condividono. 
Puoi convivere con questo o la devi esprimere nello stesso tread altre 15-30 volte?


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> *non è la stessa cosa ma produce lo stesso effetto, ossia " il tradimento "*
> 
> anche le azioni vanno e vengono. Vado, ci si incontra in un Motel,si fa cosa si deve fare e, dopo una doccia, si torna a casa candidi.
> 
> ...


Se sono due cose diverse, non potrannno mai produrre lo stesso effetto.

Sul resto oscar... guarda, sono assurdità. Se penso di far l'amore con una e rimane solo un pensiero, non mi sento sporco. Se ci scopo davvero, non riuscirei più a guardare la mia donna, dopo. Sicuramente dovrei lasciarla.
Ma prima di tutto, mi sentirei un debole... sarei io il vero tradito. 
La parola la do molto raramente... ma cerco di mantenerla a tutti i costi.


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> potresti scriverci su un trattato..................
> 
> anzi, perchè non inizi subito?





Grande82 ha detto:


> è la tua opinione.
> Gli altri non al condividono.
> Puoi convivere con questo o la devi esprimere nello stesso tread altre 15-30 volte?


queste sono considerazioni di chi vuol vedere le cose in maniera superficiale.
Di chi vuole evitare il discorso
Forse fa comodo così. 
Se ci fa comodo facciamolo, raccontiamocela.
Ma il tradimento è una cosa seria che non andrebbe vista solamente in superfice.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> *queste sono considerazioni di chi vuol vedere le cose in maniera superficiale.*
> * Di chi vuole evitare il discorso o che si è rotto le palle di fare lo stesso 12000 volte??*
> * Forse fa comodo così.
> 
> ...


sarebbe superficie. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(ovviamente è un errore di battitura!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> queste sono considerazioni di chi vuol vedere le cose in maniera superficiale.
> Di chi vuole evitare il discorso
> Forse fa comodo così.
> Se ci fa comodo facciamolo, raccontiamocela.
> Ma il tradimento è una cosa seria che non andrebbe vista solamente in superfice.


 a me invece pare che il tuo modo di esporre sia superficiale e soprattutto ripetitivo.
Ho già espresso la mia opinione e non pretendo di convincerti per cui, avendone parlato una o due volte, mi pare sufficiente.
Non devo oltretutto dimostrare a te la profondità o meno delle mie riflessioni.... 
Tu no, vieni qui, tacci gli altri di superficialità e parti con sillogismi che assomigliano a quelli di achille e la tartaruga (funzionava alla perfezione, a parole, no? eppure.... )
Sei noiso, insistente e pedante....
E non sai metterti in discussione, il che è più grave di tutto il resto messo insieme.
Ma contento tu!!


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se sono due cose diverse, non potrannno mai produrre lo stesso effetto.
> 
> Sul resto oscar... guarda, sono assurdità. Se penso di far l'amore con una e rimane solo un pensiero, non mi sento sporco. Se ci scopo davvero, non riuscirei più a guardare la mia donna, dopo. Sicuramente dovrei lasciarla.
> Ma prima di tutto, mi sentirei un debole... sarei io il vero tradito.
> La parola la do molto raramente... ma cerco di mantenerla a tutti i costi.


bene, buon per te che hai le idee chiare e non hai dubbi ( lo dico sul serio, senza ironia )


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> bene, buon per te che hai le idee chiare e non hai dubbi ( lo dico sul serio, senza ironia )


 a te invece ti torturano, vedo....................


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> a me invece pare che il tuo modo di esporre sia superficiale e soprattutto ripetitivo.
> Ho già espresso la mia opinione e non pretendo di convincerti per cui, avendone parlato una o due volte, mi pare sufficiente.
> Non devo oltretutto dimostrare a te la profondità o meno delle mie riflessioni....
> Tu no, vieni qui, tacci gli altri di superficialità e parti con sillogismi che assomigliano a quelli di achille e la tartaruga (funzionava alla perfezione, a parole, no? eppure.... )
> ...


mi metto in discussione eccome, e tu ? ( no rispondere, è una domanda che no vuole la risposta ).
Anche tu  ( e non solo )sei pedante e ripeti sempre i soliti discorsi.

ve beh, mi sto annoiando....


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> a te invece ti torturano, vedo....................


si inizia nuovamente ad andare sul personale ? ......


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> bene, buon per te che hai le idee chiare e non hai dubbi ( lo dico sul serio, senza ironia )


 Su poche cose non li ho, e questa è una di quelle. Sostenere che pensare una cosa equivale a farla perchè produce gli stessi effetti, o è malafede o follia.


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sarebbe superficie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dici ? 

io mi informerei

pS : ma non ce la fai proprio ad ignorarmi eh ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




va beh, divertiti.....


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Su poche cose non li ho, e questa è una di quelle. Sostenere che pensare una cosa equivale a farla perchè produce gli stessi effetti, o è malafede o follia.


non sono mai in malafede, indi............. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma chi non lo un po' in fondo ?..


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> dici ?
> 
> io mi informerei
> 
> ...



te l'ho già detto.
se leggo certe cose non riesco a non rispondere.
Qualcuno deve pur farlo no?


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> te l'ho già detto.
> se leggo certe cose non riesco a non rispondere.
> Qualcuno deve pur farlo no?


si, e nno potresti che essere tu  

	
	
		
		
	


	





 e se devo dire, anche se non ti rispondo, mi piace un sacco leggerti


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> *non sono mai in malafede*, *indi*.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Allora sei folle...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vabbè, è il tuo modo folle di vedere la cosa... niente da dire. Desiderare una donna col pensiero, equivale a farci realmente l'amore. 

D'altronde, ognuno di noi ha diritto alle sue follie e alle sue illusioni...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si, e nno potresti che essere tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecchenonloso??


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecchenonloso??


certo che lo so che lo sai. 
Di tanto in tanto  ( o forse sempre  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )scrivo qualche castoneria solo per il gusto di vederti rispondere


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> certo che lo so che lo sai.
> Di tanto in tanto  ( o forse sempre
> 
> 
> ...


esattamente come io rispondo per il gusto di farti scrivere altre castronerie..
però mi faresti cosa gradita se ampliassi un po' il campo


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> il paragone no è pertinente, non so se riesci a capirne la differenza, non so se riesco a spiegarmi ( probabilmente la seconda ipotesi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il paragone e' perfettamente pertinente... il problema e' che non sai cosa spiegare


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Su poche cose non li ho, e questa è una di quelle. Sostenere che pensare una cosa equivale a farla perchè produce gli stessi effetti, o è malafede o follia.



O scienceparaculaggine


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O scienceparaculaggine


 vabbè, avevo usato malafede...


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> esattamente come io rispondo per il gusto di farti scrivere altre castronerie..
> però mi faresti cosa gradita se ampliassi un po' il campo


mi chiedi troppo, lo sai, sono un uomo mediocre, e quindi, è mediocre anche il mio campo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




amplirlo vorrebbe dire snaturarlo, e tu lo sai, io sono pe ril rispettare la propria naturalità.


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> mi chiedi troppo, lo sai, sono un uomo mediocre, e quindi, è mediocre anche il mio campo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che tristi gli uomini mediocri


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il paragone e' perfettamente pertinente... il problema e' che non sai cosa spiegare


il problema è che non vedo neppur eil problema, altro che spiegarlo


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> mi chiedi troppo, lo sai, sono un uomo mediocre, e quindi, è mediocre anche il mio campo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ................non starai andando un pò troppo sul personale...............


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> mi chiedi troppo, lo sai, sono un uomo mediocre, e quindi, è mediocre anche il mio campo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ricapitolando...sei mediocre,   bruttarello, tradisci, guadagni poco...

insomma....l'uomo ideale! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









(si scherza eh?? son cose che dici tu.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che tristi gli uomini mediocri


 
mia vero, molti ridono in continuazione, a meno che non abbiano una paresi facciale, vuol dire che sono felici


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> il problema è che non vedo neppur eil problema, altro che spiegarlo



Se non vedessi problemi non ti faresti tutte queste seghe mentali... se quello che fai per te e' giusto non hai bisogno di giustificazioni sulla natura delle tue azioni.

Sta di fatto che non rispondi mai alle domande...svicoli come un ratto nelle fogne


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se non vedessi problemi non ti faresti tutte queste seghe mentali... se quello che fai per te e' giusto non hai bisogno di giustificazioni sulla natura delle tue azioni.
> 
> Sta di fatto che non rispondi mai alle domande...*svicoli come un ratto nelle fogne*
















  Oscar suscita sempre delle immagini  poeticissime


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Aprile 2009)

Bellegioie e beigioiosi, non svaccatemi tutti i 3d vi prego. Quest'ultimi possono essere noiosi, poco (o per nulla) interessanti, capisco, ma sono scritti seriamente e con l'intenzione d'avere seri riscontri. Questo non pregiudica il fatto che, per alleggerire si possa anche scherzare, ma trovare semplici interventi che non centrano un tubo con l'argomento non mi porta da nessuna parte.
Abbraccione a tutti, Airforever


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ricapitolando...sei mediocre, bruttarello, tradisci, guadagni poco...
> 
> insomma....l'uomo ideale!
> 
> ...


vedo che almeno su una cosa siamo d'accordo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





( quindi, in fonfo in fondo, un uomo può essere ideale pur tradendo  :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	





( lo so che scherzi, tranquilla.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .. )


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Bellegioie e beigioiosi, non svaccatemi tutti i 3d vi prego. Quest'ultimi possono essere noiosi, poco (o per nulla) interessanti, capisco, ma sono scritti seriamente e con l'intenzione d'avere seri riscontri. Questo non pregiudica il fatto che, per alleggerire si possa anche scherzare, ma trovare semplici interventi che non centrano un tubo con l'argomento non mi porta da nessuna parte.
> Abbraccione a tutti, Airforever


 ma di quello che abbiamo scritto finora non dici niente?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dai, ci stiamo accapigliando, ma l'argomento è sempre quello!


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se non vedessi problemi non ti faresti tutte queste seghe mentali... se quello che fai per te e' giusto non hai bisogno di giustificazioni sulla natura delle tue azioni.
> 
> Sta di fatto che non rispondi mai alle domande...svicoli come un ratto nelle fogne


bisogna darsi da fare da sè, quando non c'è nessun altro che è disposto  a farlo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io, di solito, SVINCOLO ( mi piace di più )


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Oscar suscita sempre delle immagini poeticissime


romanticona !!!


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> mia vero, molti ridono in continuazione, a meno che non abbiano una paresi facciale, vuol dire che sono felici


felici loro forse


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma di quello che abbiamo scritto finora non dici niente?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big82, ho apprezzato i vostri seri interventi, tranquilla. E vi ringrazio di cuore. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho imparato, come già dicevo a rispettare (anche pur non condividendo) le altrui opinioni. Inoltre, cosa importante, ho capito che non siamo fatti tutti con la stessa mentalità ed ottica, come io invece 'pretendevo'.
Faccio differenza fra la tr....ina e via e un tradimento duraturo, questo si. Però, anche nel primo caso, c'è di mezzo la testa, anche se non a tal punto da coinvolgersi emotivamente-sentimentalmente. Se io sono impegnato e stassera bacio un'altra, vuol dire che in primis la mia testa si è rivolta ad altra persona che non è la partner. Magari anche solo per lo svuotamento di palline, ma ho deciso (ecco la questione psicologica) di svuotarle con terzi.
Perchè, pur avendo una persona, la mente mi è andata altrove e non è rimasta al posto giusto? Da li diminuisco la differenza tra tradimento psicologico e quello fisico.
Air


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se non vedessi problemi non ti faresti tutte queste seghe mentali... se quello che fai per te e' giusto non hai bisogno di giustificazioni sulla natura delle tue azioni.
> 
> Sta di fatto che non rispondi mai alle domande...*svicoli come un ratto nelle fogne*


 sempre metafore auliche...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> sempre metafore auliche...


Poetessa inside


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Big82, ho apprezzato i vostri seri interventi, tranquilla. E vi ringrazio di cuore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Seguo perfettamente il tuo ragionamento e sono concorde nel dire che decidendo di tradire la testa abbia preso una DECISIONE. 
Mi domando: se invece baci un'altra persona (esempio che tu fai) sull'onda di un'emozione momentanea e poi ti penti, non avendo la testa deciso alcunchè perchè non ci aveva (supponiamo) proprio pensato, cos'è? Un errore? O una decisione se non di testa almeno di istinto? 
Evidenzia un disagio che al cervello non è nemmeno arrivato oppure è solo un banale momento di debolezza?


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se non vedessi problemi non ti faresti tutte queste seghe mentali... se quello che fai per te e' giusto non hai bisogno di giustificazioni sulla natura delle tue azioni.
> 
> Sta di fatto che non rispondi mai alle domande...svicoli come un ratto nelle fogne





moltimodi ha detto:


> sempre metafore auliche...


si, devo dire che ci ho messo dell'impegno, ma alla fine sono soddisfatto dell'immagine che ho dato di me, sono molto stimato in questo forum e l'immagine che si ha di me è molto bella


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Seguo perfettamente il tuo ragionamento e sono concorde nel dire che decidendo di tradire la testa abbia preso una DECISIONE.
> Mi domando: se invece baci un'altra persona (esempio che tu fai) sull'onda di un'emozione momentanea e poi ti penti, non avendo la testa deciso alcunchè perchè non ci aveva (supponiamo) proprio pensato, cos'è? Un errore? O una decisione se non di testa almeno di istinto?
> Evidenzia un disagio che al cervello non è nemmeno arrivato oppure è solo un banale momento di debolezza?


si hanno spesso momenti di disagio che al cervello nemmeno arrivano, poi ci si pente subito. Ma, durante questi brevi momenti sio trova il tempo di prenotare il motel, prendere la macchina, andarsi, fare la doccia, fare l'amore, rifare la doccia e ritornare a casa. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non è successo nulla, al cervello nemmeno è arrivato


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Seguo perfettamente il tuo ragionamento e sono concorde nel dire che decidendo di tradire la testa abbia preso una DECISIONE.
> Mi domando: se invece baci un'altra persona (esempio che tu fai) sull'onda di un'emozione momentanea e poi ti penti, non avendo la testa deciso alcunchè perchè non ci aveva (supponiamo) proprio pensato, cos'è? Un errore? O una decisione se non di testa almeno di istinto?
> Evidenzia un disagio che al cervello non è nemmeno arrivato oppure è solo un banale momento di debolezza?


Grande, dipende dall'età, in primis. A 12 anni si può rifugiarsi dietro all'istinto, al non averci pensato, al trasporto di un'emozione momentanea. A 18 (tanto per prendere spunto dell'età in cui per legge si è dichiarati maggiorenni) è diversa. E con più l'età avanza con meno ci si può aggrappare a questi pretesti.
Non possimo nasconderci dietro queste fregnacce perchè, se noti bene, ci sono persone che, nella stessa fascia d'età diventano mature ed immature per convenienza. Il cervello umano arriva e non arriva per convenienza. Da li mi sorge un dubbio: errore, debolezza, istinto o...furbizia?
Bacio


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si hanno spesso momenti di disagio che al cervello nemmeno arrivano, poi ci si pente subito. Ma, durante questi brevi momenti sio trova il tempo di prenotare il motel, prendere la macchina, andarsi, fare la doccia, fare l'amore, rifare la doccia e ritornare a casa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non posso far altro che quotarti.
Marco


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si hanno spesso momenti di disagio che al cervello nemmeno arrivano, poi ci si pente subito. Ma, durante questi brevi momenti sio trova il tempo di prenotare il motel, prendere la macchina, andarsi, fare la doccia, fare l'amore, rifare la doccia e ritornare a casa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 di 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ver 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   tentisssss 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   imo..............................


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> di
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non voglio difendere il nostro amico ma...con ironia ha messo davanti un discorso che non è poi così sbagliato...indipendentemente che oscar vi stia o non vi stia simpatico.
Air


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> i pensieri vanno e vengono ok, ma il desiderio no, specialmente se è persistente.


Beh se è persistente...


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non voglio difendere il nostro amico ma...con ironia ha messo davanti un discorso che non è poi così sbagliato...indipendentemente che oscar vi stia o non vi stia simpatico.
> Air


 Ho già detto che la testa, prima di arrivare al tradimento vero, ce  la metti.
E che non puoi imputare all'istinto tutti quei passaggi.
Anzi, mi domando se anche solo un bacio istintivo possa imputarsi al solo istinto o parta dalla testa e comunque se quel bacio sia un messaggio concreto oppure è solo un errore.... 
Non eludo col mio discorso le responsabilità, come oscar sembra credere, ma anzi mi chiedo se su certe cose non ci si prenda troppa poca responsabilità!


----------



## Old oscar (21 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Beh se è persistente...


se è persistente vuol dire che persevera.
Perseverare è diabolico. E quindi, bisogna " parlare " con il diavolo 
per cercare una via di fuga da questi pensieri/desideri 

	
	
		
		
	


	





amenochè, non si stia guardando la cosa appollaiati su una nuvoletta del Paradiso.


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> se è persistente vuol dire che persevera.
> Perseverare è diabolico. E quindi, bisogna " parlare " con il diavolo
> per cercare una via di fuga da questi pensieri/desideri
> 
> ...


Parlare...


----------



## Old avalon (22 Aprile 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sucuramente, tra i tanti argomenti se ne sarà già parlato e discusso ma, leggendo poco fa un 3d qui presente mi permetto di trattare (o trattare nuovamente) quest'argomento senza mandare OT altri post.
> La penso così: ogni tradimento (anche quello d'una tr....ta e via) si divide sia in fisico ma soprattutto psicologico. Se sto con una persona e mi concedo ad un'altra, anche solo per sesso, senza amore, questa scelta deriva pur sempre dalla psiche ovvero, la mia mente ha dato spazio a ciò che in realtà non dovrebbe esserci...per un minuto, per un'ora, per un giorno, per un mese, per un anno che sia.
> Perchè, quindi, fare poi così tante distinzioni, come se il tradimento fisico non partisse prima dalla mente?
> Air


Perchè altrimenti TUTTI ci dovremmo confessare traditori! Alzi la mano chi, anche fra le anime più candide, non ha mai provato una tentazione, un pensiero, un brivido per qualcuno che non fosse il partner del momento?


----------



## Old avalon (22 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> beh, avevi voglia di farti una cosa solo per sesso, sei andato, ti sei fatta la tua avventura di sesso. Ora la voglia ti è passata ( fino alla prossima volta :condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> Perchè altrimenti TUTTI ci dovremmo confessare traditori! Alzi la mano chi, anche fra le anime più candide, non ha mai provato una tentazione, un pensiero, un brivido per qualcuno che non fosse il partner del momento?


e allora?


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> *Perchè altrimenti TUTTI ci dovremmo confessare traditori*! Alzi la mano chi, anche fra le anime più candide, non ha mai provato una tentazione, un pensiero, un brivido per qualcuno che non fosse il partner del momento?


 Ecco un'altra che pensa che pensiero ed azione siano la stessa cosa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Guardate che non siamo in Matrix


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ecco un'altra che pensa che pensiero ed azione siano la stessa cosa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma infatti...allucinante..
mi sembra di essere su marte.
poi questo continuo definire "anime candide " quelli che semplicemente hanno scelto di non tradire mi fa di molto incazzare..
non tradisci = sei asessuato o non hai voglie nè desideri.
Che cazzata


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ecco un'altra che pensa che pensiero ed azione siano la stessa cosa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi sembrano tutti fuori di testa.
cazzo, desidero carnalmente rapinare una banca e andare a morire in giamaica..
ora aspetto che mi bussi alla porta la polizia


----------



## Old avalon (22 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma infatti...allucinante..
> mi sembra di essere su marte.
> poi questo continuo definire "anime candide " quelli che semplicemente hanno scelto di non tradire mi fa di molto incazzare..
> non tradisci = sei asessuato o non hai voglie nè desideri.
> Che cazzata


Coda di paglia?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> Coda di paglia?


secondo te io in un forum dove non mi si conosce, dico qualcosa per coda di paglia?
Forse è il tuo modo di essere non il mio.
L'intolleranza dei traditori per chi non tradisce è ridicola.
Forse la coda di paglia ce l'ha chi cerca un miliardo di scuse cazzute e giustificazioni al proprio tradimento


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> secondo te io in un forum dove non mi si conosce, dico qualcosa per coda di paglia?
> Forse è il tuo modo di essere non il mio.
> L'intolleranza dei traditori per chi non tradisce è ridicola.
> Forse la coda di paglia ce l'ha chi cerca un miliardo di scuse cazzute e giustificazioni al proprio tradimento


però non va bene nemmeno dare giudizi tranchant sui traditori.
vorrei sapere quanti, di quelli che non hanno mai tradito, si sono trovati nella condizione di dire no in pieno boom emozionale..
dire no a uno che ti fa il filo e di cui non ti frega nulla non è che sia poi tutto sto esempio di virtù.. è come dire di no a chi ti vuol vendere accendini o fiori.


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> però non va bene nemmeno dare giudizi tranchant sui traditori.
> vorrei sapere quanti, di quelli che non hanno mai tradito, si sono trovati nella condizione di dire no in pieno boom emozionale..
> dire no a uno che ti fa il filo e di cui non ti frega nulla non è che sia poi tutto sto esempio di virtù.. è come dire di no a chi ti vuol vendere accendini o fiori.


certamente. 
La cosa che a me da fastidio di alcuni utenti è quell'aria di vanto che forse inconsapevolmente (ma anche no) hanno nei confronti di chi non considera il tradimento una cosa di cui andare fieri.
ci siamo cascati in tanti, credo quasi tutti.
ad alcuni ha lasciato l'amaro in bocca, forse perchè col senno di poi ti rendi conto di che devastazione lasci un tuo tradimento in chi ti ama.
altri invece considerano coraggioso il tradimento, oppure una normale conseguenza di una crisi.
altri ancora invece lo fanno perchè annoiati
io lo trovo tristino...ma contenti loro..


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> però non va bene nemmeno dare giudizi tranchant sui traditori.
> vorrei sapere quanti, di quelli che non hanno mai tradito, si sono trovati nella condizione di dire no in pieno boom emozionale..
> dire no a uno che ti fa il filo e di cui non ti frega nulla non è che sia poi tutto sto esempio di virtù.. è come dire di no a chi ti vuol vendere accendini o fiori.


ma guarda che qui nessuno vuole essere esempio di virtù..
ognuno ammette le proprie debolezze senza fare tante menate per giustificarsi con cazzate assurde.
E' il reiterare e autoassolversi che fa ridere.Vuoi tradire? fallo ma con coscienza, sapendo che stai facendo una cosa che tu stesso consideri sbagliata se no non passeresti il tempo a trovare scuse e giustificazioni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> Perchè altrimenti TUTTI ci dovremmo confessare traditori! Alzi la mano chi, anche fra le anime più candide, non ha mai provato una tentazione, un pensiero, un brivido per qualcuno che non fosse il partner del momento?


embè? provare un pensiero e tradire ti sembra la stessa cosa?

sempre i soliti discorsi: che palle sti traditori che vogliono vedere nel  marcio anche negli altri, a tutti i costi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi sembrano tutti fuori di testa.
> cazzo, desidero carnalmente rapinare una banca e andare a morire in giamaica..
> ora aspetto che mi bussi alla porta la polizia


la sua casa è circondata, esca con le mani in alto e bene in vista


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la sua casa è circondata, esca con le mani in alto e bene in vista


sono già sdraiata sul lettino in riva al mare.
si arresti a sorreta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> però non va bene nemmeno dare giudizi tranchant sui traditori.
> *vorrei sapere quanti, di quelli che non hanno mai tradito, si sono trovati nella condizione di dire no in pieno boom emozionale..*
> dire no a uno che ti fa il filo e di cui non ti frega nulla non è che sia poi tutto sto esempio di virtù.. è come dire di no a chi ti vuol vendere accendini o fiori.


io l'ho fatto.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> *però non va bene nemmeno dare giudizi tranchant sui traditori.*
> vorrei sapere quanti, di quelli che non hanno mai tradito, si sono trovati nella condizione di dire no in pieno boom emozionale..
> dire no a uno che ti fa il filo e di cui non ti frega nulla non è che sia poi tutto sto esempio di virtù.. è come dire di no a chi ti vuol vendere accendini o fiori.


 Vero, ma se chi tradisce se ne esce con teorie quanto meno discutibili, lo si potrà far notare?
Qui si arriva a sostenere che siamo tutti fedifraghi impenitenti perchè non c'è differenza tra pensare una cosa e farla realmente.
Per rispondere alla tua domanda, io. Ed anche in questo ultimo periodo.


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2009)

ch poi non ho capito perché l'esempio di virtù non va bene ma la paraculaggine non va discussa in quanto umana e "birichina".
chi vive nella fedeltà è ipocrita, chi tradisce è onestamente umano nel perseguire la sua irrefrenabile indole.
per assolversi gli infedeli devono necessariamente inglobare gli altri nelle loro debolezze?
che poi son quelli che quando passano da traditi a traditori 
emhm...il contrario
diventano giudici implacabili


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sono già sdraiata sul lettino in riva al mare.
> si arresti a sorreta


ti troveremo in capo al mondo, schifosa rapinatrice


----------



## Old Zyp (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> certamente.
> La cosa che a me da fastidio di alcuni utenti è quell'aria di vanto che forse inconsapevolmente (ma anche no) hanno nei confronti di chi non considera il tradimento una cosa di cui andare fieri.
> ci siamo cascati in tanti, credo quasi tutti.
> ad alcuni ha lasciato l'amaro in bocca, forse perchè col senno di poi ti rendi conto di che devastazione lasci un tuo tradimento in chi ti ama.
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ch poi non ho capito perché l'esempio di virtù non va bene ma la paraculaggine non va discussa in quanto umana e "birichina".
> chi vive nella fedeltà è ipocrita, chi tradisce è onestamente umano nel perseguire la sua irrefrenabile indole.
> per assolversi gli infedeli devono necessariamente inglobare gli altri nelle loro debolezze?
> che poi son quelli che quando passano da traditi a traditori
> ...


non ho mai detto che chi è fedele è ipocrita.. proprio mai.
c'è il fedele ipocrita come c'è il fedele felice perché innamorato, ricambiato e non ha bisogno di niente.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non ho mai detto che chi è fedele è ipocrita.. proprio mai.
> c'è il fedele ipocrita come c'è il fedele felice perché innamorato, ricambiato e non ha bisogno di niente.


c'è l' infedele ipocrita come c'è il l' infedele felice perché innamorato, ricambiato che ha solamente bisogno di fare l'amore ( o se si preferisce, chiamiamolo sesso ), di tanto in tanto, con qualcun'altro che non sia il proprio coniuge.

non ho mai capito perchè chi tradisce debba a tutti costi essere considerato un debole e debba essere considerato uno che cerca di autoassolversi solamente perchè ne vuole parlare. 

Beh, forse anche chi vuole continuamente parlare di virtù, di moralità, di rispetto, cerca di autoassolversi.


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> c'è l' infedele ipocrita come c'è il l' infedele felice perché innamorato, ricambiato *che ha solamente bisogno di fare l'amore ( o se si preferisce, chiamiamolo sesso ), di tanto in tanto, con qualcun'altro che non sia il proprio coniuge*.


e ci sono le mogli che se sapessero del marito infedele felice e innamorato col suo bisognino gli romperebbe tutti i dentini davanti


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> Perchè altrimenti TUTTI ci dovremmo confessare traditori! Alzi la mano chi, anche fra le anime più candide, non ha mai provato una tentazione, un pensiero, un brivido per qualcuno che non fosse il partner del momento?


 
Nel mio piccolo (ho 'solo' 34 anni), non ho mai provato una tentazione, un pensiero, un brivido per qualcuno che non fosse il partner.
Potremmo ora discutere se è perchè sono ancora 'piccolo' e con poche e 'brevi' esperienze o se sono così di mio.
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (22 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> però non va bene nemmeno dare giudizi tranchant sui traditori.
> vorrei sapere quanti, di quelli che non hanno mai tradito, si sono trovati nella condizione di dire no in pieno boom emozionale..
> dire no a uno che ti fa il filo e di cui non ti frega nulla non è che sia poi tutto sto esempio di virtù.. è come dire di no a chi ti vuol vendere accendini o fiori.


Cara Anna, t'assicuro che quando ami non devi mai dire di no in pieno boom emozionale...perchè quest'ultimo te lo fa provare il partner.
Il 'dir di no' è ben diverso da non accorgersi di chi ti fila: nel primo caso, ti stai accorgendo e ti trattieni; nel secondo, invece, manco t'accorgi.
Air


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Aprile 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Cara Anna, t'assicuro che quando ami non devi mai dire di no in pieno boom emozionale...perchè quest'ultimo te lo fa provare il partner.
> Il 'dir di no' è ben diverso da non accorgersi di chi ti fila: nel primo caso, ti stai accorgendo e ti trattieni; nel secondo, invece, manco t'accorgi.
> Air


che paragoni, scusa.. parliamo di rapporti di pochi anni o mesi o di rapporti che durano da 15/20 o più anni?
è chiaro che se stai insieme ad una persona da poco tempo non senti il bisogno di tradire, anzi, non dovresti sentire il bisogno o la voglia di tradirla.
può capitare un periodo di crisi in cui si ingarbugliano più fattori di crisi ed è lì che è più difficile non cercare o dire di no ad una via di fuga che sai già non essere risolutiva ma in grado di darti quel tot di spensieratezza di cui hai bisogno in quel momento.


----------



## Iris (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> certamente.
> La cosa che a me da fastidio di alcuni utenti è quell'aria di vanto che forse inconsapevolmente (ma anche no) hanno nei confronti di chi non considera il tradimento una cosa di cui andare fieri.
> ci siamo cascati in tanti, credo quasi tutti.
> ad alcuni ha lasciato l'amaro in bocca, forse perchè col senno di poi ti rendi conto di che devastazione lasci un tuo tradimento in chi ti ama.
> ...


Perchè il traditore è considerato un "furbetto"...o meglio si considera tale...Lui sì che si diverte e va controcorrente...lui sì che scopa, mentre gli altri fedeloni vorrebbero ma non ci riescono.
Ne tradire io ci vedo una disperazione infinita..ma forse perchè ormai è un'esperienza che mi sono lasciata alle spalle.


----------



## Iris (22 Aprile 2009)

avalon ha detto:


> Perchè altrimenti TUTTI ci dovremmo confessare traditori! Alzi la mano chi, anche fra le anime più candide, non ha mai provato una tentazione, un pensiero, un brivido per qualcuno che non fosse il partner del momento?


Sembra che Avalon abbia provato il suo primo orgasmo con l'amante.
Che vuol dire essere anime candide?
Io sono un'anima candida (nel senso che ne prendo uno per volta), ma non mi sono mai negata niente.
Non bisogna avere due partners per godere...basta avere quello giusto.
Uno alla volta, ma quello giusto.
a meno che non ti piaccia il sesso di gruppo. ma non mi pare il caso tuo, visto che vai chiedendo a quel poveraccio se sei la prima o la seconda in classifica.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè il traditore è considerato un "furbetto"...o meglio si considera tale...Lui sì che si diverte e va controcorrente...lui sì che scopa, mentre gli altri fedeloni vorrebbero ma non ci riescono.
> Ne tradire io ci vedo una disperazione infinita..ma forse perchè ormai è un'esperienza che mi sono lasciata alle spalle.


ma non penso proprio... se parliamo di traditori seriali anche anche, ma non vale per tutti quello che dici.


----------



## Iris (22 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non penso proprio... se parliamo di traditori seriali anche anche, ma non vale per tutti quello che dici.


 non ho capito


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> non ho capito


intendo dire che se il traditore seriale tradisce come se fosse uno sport e anziché andare in palestra cerca conquiste facili, c'è anche chi tradisce sapendo di fare una cosa che lui per primo non accetta ma è così preso che sbanda in ogni direzione prima di uscire dal loop.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e ci sono le mogli che se sapessero del marito infedele felice e innamorato col suo bisognino gli romperebbe tutti i dentini davanti


eh si, questo può essere un altro motivo per fare le cose nella massima segratezza.


----------



## Iris (22 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> intendo dire che se il traditore seriale tradisce come se fosse uno sport e anziché andare in palestra cerca conquiste facili, c'è anche chi tradisce sapendo di fare una cosa che lui per primo non accetta ma è così preso che sbanda in ogni direzione prima di uscire dal loop.


Sono d'accordo


----------



## Old oscar (22 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè il traditore è considerato un "furbetto"...o meglio si considera tale...Lui sì che si diverte e va controcorrente...lui sì che scopa, mentre gli altri fedeloni vorrebbero ma non ci riescono.
> Ne tradire io ci vedo una disperazione infinita..ma forse perchè ormai è un'esperienza che mi sono lasciata alle spalle.


 
anche questa modalità di pensiero ed espressiva sà tanto di furbetta e di persona " vissuta " 
il fatto è che non si può estendere le proprie esperienze a livello universale.

Io vedo molta disperazione in chi vorrebbe ma non lo fà ( per svariati motivi ) resistendo a denti stretti. Cercandosi degli alibi a questa resistenza.
Dove c'è resistenza c'è sforzo, dove c'è sforzo c'è qualcosa che non và.

sono punti di vista diversi, entrambi rispettabili, credo.


----------



## Iris (22 Aprile 2009)

Dichiarare di aver affrontato l'esperienza di un tradimento non vuol dire fare la persona vissuta. E' un'affermazione.
E' ridicolo pensare che tutti quelli che non  tradiscono resistino a fatica, così come è ridicolo ed insano ritenere che tutte le persone che non delinquono siano oneste solo per paura della Legge. Fatte le debite proporzioni, perchè tradire non è grave come delinquere...mi pare lo stesso tipo di ragionamento. Deviato.


----------



## Iris (22 Aprile 2009)

Anzi, faccio presente che esiste il piacere dell'onestà. E' un principio fondante. insegnatelo ai vostri figli, se ne avete.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Dichiarare di aver affrontato l'esperienza di un tradimento non vuol dire fare la persona vissuta. E' un'affermazione.
> E' ridicolo pensare che tutti quelli che non tradiscono resistino a fatica, così come è ridicolo ed insano ritenere che tutte le persone che non delinquono siano oneste solo per paura della Legge. Fatte le debite proporzioni, perchè tradire non è grave come delinquere...mi pare lo stesso tipo di ragionamento. Deviato.


infatti non si dice questo. 
Chi non tradisce e non ne sente la necessità è escluso da questo ragionamento. Il termine di " resistenza " è da applicarsi solamente a chi prova il desiderio di tradire. 

infatti, se uno ha, per natura, la tendenza ad essere un ladro, se non lo fa è solamente per paura, se avesse coraggio lo farebbe.

Anche io trovo ridicolo ed insano ipotizzare e credere di sapere come siano o non siano i traditori, generalizzando ipotizzando. 

ridicolo è chi, basandosi solo sulla propria esperienza ( ed a volte nemmeno quella ) ne vuol per forza trarre una legge universale.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Anzi, faccio presente che esiste il piacere dell'onestà. E' un principio fondante. insegnatelo ai vostri figli, se ne avete.


 
dimmi quando è finita la predica, che mi sveglio


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè il traditore è considerato un "furbetto"...o meglio si considera tale...Lui sì che si diverte *e va controcorrente*...lui sì che scopa, mentre gli altri fedeloni vorrebbero ma non ci riescono.
> Ne tradire io ci vedo una disperazione infinita..ma forse perchè ormai è un'esperienza che mi sono lasciata alle spalle.


 Veramente ormai, mi sa che controcorrente ci va chi non tradisce


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Anzi, faccio presente che esiste *il piacere dell'onestà*. E' un principio fondante. insegnatelo ai vostri figli, se ne avete.


 Concordo. E della fedeltà alla parola data.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Veramente ormai, mi sa che controcorrente ci va chi non tradisce


mi sa anche a me. magari un giorno faremo tendenza


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Anzi, faccio presente che esiste il piacere dell'onestà. E' un principio fondante. insegnatelo ai vostri figli, se ne avete.


 
donnissima


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> dimmi quando è finita la predica, che mi sveglio


meno male che ci sei tu a non annoiarci


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi sa anche a me. magari un giorno faremo tendenza


 può darsi, amichetta!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> però non va bene nemmeno dare giudizi tranchant sui traditori.
> vorrei sapere quanti, di quelli che non hanno mai tradito, si sono trovati nella condizione di dire no in pieno boom emozionale..
> dire no a uno che ti fa il filo e di cui non ti frega nulla non è che sia poi tutto sto esempio di virtù.. è come dire di no a chi ti vuol vendere accendini o fiori.


Infatti non ho mai pensato che ci fosse da vantarsi, nel mio caso.
Ma non c'è ancor meno motivo di vantarsi di tradire.
Non ricordo più chi (lo ricordo, ma fingo di no) diceva che dipende dalle occasioni e se sei cozza non ne hai...


----------



## Old amarax (22 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> se hai immaginato di essere a letto con lui ( che sia George o un tuo collega di lavoro o un tuo conoscente ). Se hai immaginato le sue mani su di te ( e non solo le mani ). Se ti capita di pensarci mentre fai l'amore con il tuo compagno.
> beh, questo è tradimento psicologico a tutti gli effetti, anche se non hai " consumato " fisicamente, lo hai già fatto mentalmene. ( infatto lo chiamo " tradimento psicologico " ).
> Se poi vogliamo dare a questo tipo di tradimento una minor gravità rispetto a quello fisico, ok, ma sempre di tradimento si tratta.
> Hai tradito il tuo compagno, il suo amore, la fiducia che ripone in te, il fatto che lui pensa di essere il " tuo amore " in esclusiva etc. etc.
> ...


Io ho fatto l'amore solo con mio marito. È lui che ha tradito me in tutti i modi possibili... Ho pensato di vendicarmi ma non ci riesco. Lo direi a lui prima di uscire con un altro. No. Anche se fosse chissà chi... E non sono una traditrice ...mannaggia a me!


----------



## Old amarax (22 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Drinn...Drinnn..._Pronto?_ Hello Ama it's me George...


Hello George !..I like you so much but ...I'm sorry ...My husband is in my heart...


----------



## Old sperella (22 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Hello George !..I like you so much but ...I'm sorry .*..My husband is in my heart.*..


Noooooo Amaaaa nooooo!!!


----------



## Old amarax (22 Aprile 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Noooooo Amaaaa nooooo!!!


Nemmeno per finta ci riesco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Nemmeno per finta ci riesco


 Ci vuole esercizio ...mentale prima.
Comincia la ginnastica...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Hello George !..I like you so much but ...I'm sorry ...My husband is in my heart...


Fatti un trapianto


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> c'è il fedele ipocrita come c'è il fedele felice perché innamorato, ricambiato e non ha bisogno di niente.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Io ho fatto l'amore solo con mio marito. È lui che ha tradito me in tutti i modi possibili... *Ho pensato di vendicarmi ma non ci riesco. Lo direi a lui prima di uscire con un altro. No. Anche se fosse chissà chi... E non sono una traditrice ...mannaggia a me*!


Dovresti esserne contenta.


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Io ho fatto l'amore solo con mio marito. È lui che ha tradito me in tutti i modi possibili... Ho pensato di vendicarmi ma non ci riesco. Lo direi a lui prima di uscire con un altro. No. Anche se fosse chissà chi... E non sono una traditrice ...mannaggia a me!


Ti auguro di fare all'amore per diletto tuo, non per dispetto a tuo marito...mi pare triste andare a letto con qualcuno solo per pareggiare i conti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ti auguro di fare all'amore per diletto tuo, non per dispetto a tuo marito...mi pare triste andare a letto con qualcuno solo per pareggiare i conti.


 Ma fintanto che Amarax non lo sbatte fuori sente un legame che non le permette di "vedere" gli altri.


----------



## Old amarax (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fatti un trapianto












   mi fa un pù paura... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  devo cancellare le sue iniziali dal mio cuore...eppure a volte sembra così sincero 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 . Per certo l'impegno è maggiore. Ora ha poco tempo per fare il piacione in giro. Ma io non fido per niente


----------



## Old amarax (23 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dovresti esserne contenta.


Io sono contenta di come sono ma fino ad un certo punto. Il punto è il solito...mi carico per parlare, per chiarire che voglio chiudere e non è mai il momento giusto, non c'è mai tempo.. e che kaiser!!!poi  non ne ho voglia. Già perchè ci vuole la voglia di affrontare il discorso.
Questo non mi rende contenta di me.

Comunque credo sia facile essere fedeli se si crede nelle scelte fatte. 
Se non ci si crede più, invece, ma hai bisogno della tua coerenza interiore, nemmeno  tradisci ...dici è finita e vai per la tua strada.
Io farei così.


----------



## Old amarax (23 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ti auguro di fare all'amore per diletto tuo, non per dispetto a tuo marito...mi pare triste andare a letto con qualcuno solo per pareggiare i conti.


 
Lo sarebbe di certo. Infatti è un'idea che mi balena ma...niente! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però...se glie lo facessi credere?


----------



## Old amarax (23 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma fintanto che Amarax non lo sbatte fuori *sente un legame che non le permette di "vedere" gli altri*.


 





  Ho una strana sensazione: manco se viene George Cloney io e te lo accettiamo come candidato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Ho una strana sensazione: manco se viene George Cloney io e te lo accettiamo come candidato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Combinami un appuntamento poi ti faccio sapere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Lo sarebbe di certo. Infatti è un'idea che mi balena ma...niente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non riusciresti a essere credibile.
Poi non è certo che sarebbe geloso...


----------



## Old amarax (23 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Combinami un appuntamento poi ti faccio sapere...


 
Ti leggo agguerrita 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ..certo george 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...merita


----------



## Old amarax (23 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non riusciresti a essere credibile.
> Poi non è certo che sarebbe geloso...


Lo penso anche io e la cosa un pò mi ferisce. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma niente non piango più...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io e la cosa un pò mi ferisce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Conoscessi qualcuno con cui combinarti un appuntamento ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








...ci andrei io ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Però magari potrebbe avere un amico...


----------



## Old amarax (23 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Conoscessi qualcuno con cui combinarti un appuntamento ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












  Hai via libera amichetta web.
però...che possibilità abbiamo io e te di incontare 2 dico DUE uomini come intendiamo noi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...di questi tempi???' 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Io rinuncio troppa fatica... manco Ercolina. Lascio il tavolo. bandiera bianca!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Hai via libera amichetta web.
> però...che possibilità abbiamo io e te di incontare 2 dico DUE uomini come intendiamo noi
> 
> 
> ...


 E Becco rifiuta di conoscerci...


----------



## Old oscar (23 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Io ho fatto l'amore solo con mio marito. È lui che ha tradito me in tutti i modi possibili... Ho pensato di vendicarmi ma non ci riesco. Lo direi a lui prima di uscire con un altro. No. Anche se fosse chissà chi... E non sono una traditrice ...mannaggia a me!


tradire solo per vendicarsi lo trovo un po stupido.
Un regalarsi senza avere nulla in cambio.

E poi, non penso che si mediti vendetta contro chi si ama, anche se ci ha fatto del male. 
Le vendette sono per i nemici, e chi amiamo ( o diciamo di amare ) non è un nemico, non dovrebbe esserlo:


----------



## Old amarax (23 Aprile 2009)

becco è troppo giovane...


----------



## Old oscar (23 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma fintanto che Amarax non lo sbatte fuori sente un legame che non le permette di "vedere" gli altri.


ci sono altre soluzioni oltre a sbattere le persone fuori di casa. 
quello che dici non è assolutamente vero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ci sono altre soluzioni oltre a sbattere le persone fuori di casa.
> quello che dici non è assolutamente vero.


 Conosci così bene Amarax per poterlo dire?


----------



## Old oscar (23 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Conosci così bene Amarax per poterlo dire?


parlavo in generale, non mi permetto di dare consigli, non qui.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> parlavo in generale, non mi permetto di dare consigli, non qui.


 Io invece parlavo di Amarax.


----------



## Old oscar (23 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io invece parlavo di Amarax.


bene, allora cancello quello che ho detto.


----------



## Old amarax (24 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> tradire solo per vendicarsi lo trovo un po stupido.
> Un regalarsi senza avere nulla in cambio.
> 
> E poi, non penso che si mediti vendetta contro chi si ama, anche se ci ha fatto del male.
> Le vendette sono per i nemici, e chi amiamo ( o diciamo di amare ) non è un nemico, non dovrebbe esserlo:


Bè ti quoto in tutto. Io non riesco a vendicarmi di nessuno. Ma mi consola pensare di farlo...


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Io sono contenta di come sono ma fino ad un certo punto. Il punto è il solito...mi carico per parlare, per chiarire che voglio chiudere e non è mai il momento giusto, non c'è mai tempo.. e che kaiser!!!poi non ne ho voglia. Già perchè ci vuole la voglia di affrontare il discorso.
> Questo non mi rende contenta di me.
> 
> *Comunque credo sia facile essere fedeli se si crede nelle scelte fatte. *
> ...


 Concordo su ogni parola.


----------

